# Where can I buy a replacement smoke alarm



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi can anyone point me in the right direction to purchase a new smoke alarm that will fit the existing bracket in our Bolero.

Unfortunately whilst away and cooking this week, I took the alarm down as it was doing a dance whilst I was cooking spare ribs. anyway I put it on the bed under the cover until I had finished cooking..........when the dog decided to jump on the bed, and the alarm decided to jump out of bed and into the dogs water bowl............one refreshed and useless alarm LOL


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Briarose!

Next time you're in Louth, pop into Couplands Caravans. Buy a new one specifically for caravans. Don't worry about the brackets, you'll get a new one with the SD.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi thanks, I was just worried that if we moved the original brackets it would leave holes etc so I guess I took the easy route of just replacing the damaged one.

Will have a look if we do remove the brackets if it will leave any damage etc.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Pop into your local fire station,they will have stock,and are normally free


----------



## Pat101 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Briarose, I've had the same problem as you. Over sensitive smoke alarm.
I took the batteries out of mine until I can find a suitable replacemt to fill the gap.
Maybe the dog bowl is the best place for it to be at the mo.

Not much help I know But your not alone.

Cheers Pat.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Lifestyle, dear...

Do the Detectors that the Fire Service fit have the facility for silencing them during meal preparation? We can shut ours down for 10 minutes although it would/should still respond to overly excessive fumes! :roll:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We bought one of these recently here
They're not cheap but are neat and it can be paused for 10 mins.
Lesley


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Lifestyle, dear...
> 
> Do the Detectors that the Fire Service fit have the facility for silencing them during meal preparation? We can shut ours down for 10 minutes although it would/should still respond to overly excessive fumes! :roll:


Sorry,i`m not too sure, you would need to check with your local fire station.
You could still get one for your house.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

When ours went AWOL we found just what we wanted in Mr Tesco. Called 'Fire Angel', there are two types and it is recommended to fit one of each.

One is an optical device which we fitted in place of the old one (which was in the cooking area) and it is supposed to be "toast proof" i.e. will not alarm when normal cooking. The second type is the traditional device which is triggered by smoke, this one we fitted in the sleeping area.

Both of them have a ten minute mute button, and luckily the brackets fitted over the holes left by the old units. They have been in a year now and have lived up to the claims.

Cheers, Roger


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

The one's from fire stations are fantastic they are quite small as well. Mr Mangothemadmonkman supplied a few for us nomads and they have the silencer bitty as well. Perhaps he has some left.

Greenie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi thanks for all the replies I will take a look at all your suggestions.

Pat LOL at your suggestion of the dog bowl being the best place for it :wink: it really is annoying when all you are doing is a bit of cooking etc and off it goes, ours is (or should I say was) really sensitive.........so the suggestions of some that allow cooking time sound good too.


----------

